# Anne Frank : The Diary of a Young Girl



## yunir (Jul 26, 2005)

Anne Frank : The Diary of a Young Girl
Translated by _Mooyaart - Doubleday_

This is not exatcly a review, but here goes anyway...

Its an actual diary of a young Jewish girl in Holland, writing her life in hiding from the Nazis. 

I thought I'd never complete the book. Took me almost, if not all of a week to come to about 1/3 of it. 

But I did. The remaining 2/3 was covered in 3 days. 

As I approached the last few pages, the entries focused on an incoming invasion by Britan, to chase out the Nazi. I thought it was going to end soon, and the whole family would once again, be able to step outside of the house for the first time in over 2 years. And all would be well again. 

But I was wrong. The last entry got me asking, "Huh? That's it?" I then read the Afterword by Ernst Schnabel. 

And I then understood. This is a diary. Outside the fairy tale world, happy endings are often unheard of.


----------



## Fantasy of You (Sep 3, 2006)

I read it when I was younger. I enjoyed it, but I knew the ending already, so it wasn't much of a shock. It's a sad little thing..


----------



## golfprincess (Sep 3, 2006)

*Awesome book, I am like obssessed with learning about the holocaust and it's a very interesting side. I loved it and it showed me how optomistic one can truly be.*


----------



## Soccah (Sep 4, 2006)

I loved Night.


----------



## Spherical Time (Sep 16, 2006)

Soccah said:
			
		

> I loved Night.


I found Night depressive.  I can't argue that it was well written though.


----------



## hobbish (Sep 17, 2006)

Well, it was probably depressive because it's a holocaust account.

I didn't like Anne Frank. It seems like an account for people who dont want to read about the nitty gritty details. However, It's very very appropriate for younger people (11-13 ish) Because it gives them their first insert to a part of history that is very hard to teach to young children.


----------



## Fictitious (Sep 17, 2006)

I couldn't stand reading it. It was so dull to me...I just don't like reading "diary" books.


----------



## Craigy (Nov 13, 2006)

I really want to read that book, I am related to Miss Frank afterall.


----------



## burnitdown (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't generally like political writing unless it has an artistic-philosophical background. Still, I liked "All Quiet on the Western Front."


----------



## Craigy (Nov 18, 2006)

Soccah said:
			
		

> I loved Night.


 
I believe my English class will be reading that second semester. A friend of mine read it and really enjoyed it. It was also on Oprah, I believe.


----------



## golfprincess (Nov 19, 2006)

*opera you mean? lol!*


----------



## kidstaple (Nov 19, 2006)

When I was 14 (2 years ago), I took a summer trip with my middle school to Washington D.C., we took a trip to the Holocaust Museum, (One of only a few, that they ever erected). When I was there, I picked up The Dairy of Anne Frank. Even though I'm a boy, and boys usually don't read that stuff, I did. I got, maybe 1/3 of the way through it, until I couldn't read it anymore. Not that it was emotional or anything, but after I walked through the museum, I realized how gruesome and deppressing the book was, I couldn't read it anymore. When I finally got home from my trip, I handed it to my father, and told him to put it away, were I couldn't see it, because everytime I looked at the cover I thought I was going to be sick. ( Just thinking about it right, is starting to make me feel that way, and I just ate two egg sandwiches). Anyways, That was 2 years ago, and I still haven't asked my father for it.... Never plan too.... I suspect, that one of these day's, when my parents have departed this world, I'll be going through their stuff, (I'm and only child), and stumble upon it. Maybe then, I'll read it all the way through.


----------



## strangedaze (Dec 3, 2006)

hmmmmm...

from what i understand, frank's diary was really hacked to pieces and heavily edited. and from what i _hear_, some lesbian content got axed. 


wiesel's Night scarred me for life. great book.


----------

